
Why millennials never want to leave their apartment anymore - plessthanpt05
https://qz.com/quartzy/1748191/how-millennials-became-a-generation-of-homebodies/
======
fargle
Well, it's not mom&dads basement, but it will have to do. Seriously, do I
detect in this article a slight bias against "boomers and xoomers"? A slight
avoidance of issues? If I come home from $job 6-7 days a week, which
thankfully pays for the apartment, why the !@#&%* would I want to leave if I
didn't have to? Like it's turning condominiums next month?

------
mister_hn
Well, moving from apartment to apartment increases the rent and millennials
aren't earning like boomers or xoomers.

So the strategy of staying longer in a place might play well for them,
Especially if they are already in some big cities where jobs could be easily
found.

------
jobigoud
OT, 2 comments, and both mentions "xoomers" which I hadn't read before. Are we
splitting gen X into xoomers and xennials?

